# Motion dekes



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I have 18 bigfoots and a dozen super mag carrylites.Im looking to add some motion to my spread.I was thinking silosocks,windsocks, or higdon stackables.Any suggestions


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

When we hunt, we use Big Foot and GreenHead Fb's. The Greenheads are on stakes and can rotate about 30 degrees to provide some movement.

We also flag and IF we think we need more motion, we use one or two wing-wavers.

Good luck!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you don't want to increase your spread...BF is coming out with motion bases that fit all models of BF's.

Just an idea.

In my spread we have about 1/2 bf's and 1/2 GHG's. All GHG are on motion bases or stakes. We also use two flags for added movement.

We are also looking at getting the new BF motion bases if they are good. Need to see them in person before I buy.

Chuck


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you want to add motion do not get anything that has to have wind(such as windsocks)

Add motion stakes from GHG to your shells that'll work magic in your spread. If you want to upgrade even more consider buying some GHG fullbodies all actives and feeders come with motion systems on them.
Beleive me from experience the motion system is unbelievably realistic.

Thanks


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Higdon stackables are really nice. You can really save a lot of space and still have a good looking decoy. GHG and FA both have good motion systems on their FB's. Bigfoot should be coming out with something new this summer as well, keep your eyes open.

On a side note; motion is good to have in the decoy spread, and those decoys sure do look cool when they wiggle in the wind. But when you think about it, you don't want to have too much movement. If you just sit back and watch a flock of live birds on the ground, how many of them are ever moving at one time? Usually not many. I would say that if 1/4 of your decoys move a little, that would be plenty.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with diver_sniper. When I am scotting, I watch the birds feed.
If it's warmer out and there is good feed, you hardly see any movement 
on the ground. Later in the season and during colder weather, I will tend to see more movement on the ground. So I will add or subtract the number of motion decoys based on my scotting.

Diver_sniper, where do you place your motion decoys? behind or in front of the blind?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I spread them. I figure if you have an entire group of "walking" birds, that means they are walking away from something. But if you have a group with 4 standing still and 2 "walking", that just means that those 2 walkers ate the food in front of them and are in search for more. So to answer your question, the front, sides, and back of the blinds, anywhere I've got dekes. The only time I would make a group of all walkers is if I'm trying to imitate a group of birds that just landed and are walking into the feed. In which case I would have them with their heads up and in a formation similar to the V that they landed in and placed in front of the blinds, usually a maximum of 5 for this group. Every time you set your dekes, ya gotta be trying to paint a picture, that's what makes it so much fun.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> Add motion stakes from GHG to your shells that'll work magic in your spread. If you want to upgrade even more consider buying some GHG fullbodies all actives and feeders come with motion systems on them.
> Beleive me from experience the motion system is unbelievably realistic.


now report back to your pimp!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: That made turning the computer on worth it.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Sportin Woodies, that's ruthless, but funny. I spit coffee on my desk laughing. :toofunny:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

im not gonna lie that was hilraous :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I hope you realize they are laughing at you, not with you...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

T Shot said:


> I hope you realize they are laughing at you, not with you...


No, we aren't. Well kinda... It's all in good fun. WS7 may be an Avery ho, but as we've gone over before, he's one hell of a passionate goose hunter. He's got his head in the right place. He's just got his wallet pointed in the wrong direction, that's all.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i realize you are laughing at me but that was funny...

and yes i am a passionate goose hunter who cares what company i go for i particpate in the sport just like the rest of you


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

way to not get your panties in a wad


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I second that, its about time we start taking things a little more lightly. We all love the same sport and should be able to joke around like that!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't think anyone was upset.I think people just get a bit annoyed when someone gets free stuff in exchange for endless forum promotions.Hunting isn't all about brand x and it's nice to get all opinions without hearing the same old GHG pitch on every decoy thread.

With that being said, lets get back to talking about motion.Geese fly pretty fast and I dont think they notice subtle motion as much as a flag.Try this once the next time you setup by a highway.Setup your full motion spread and when youre done drive by it on the highway going the speed of a goose around 40-55 mph.Tell me if you notice the subtle motion.This is why a flag has been the best motion a decoy spread has ever known because it cant be missed.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great point Miller. Even do this watching live birds. You will mostly see the geese that are flapping and the ones chasing each other. But becareful as you may also see a telephone pole in your hood!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think they need to make preener decoy...lol


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Higdon does!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I personally dont think that is a propper scenerio Miller and PC. The birds are usually pointed straight at the spread and are locked in, looking for movement/calling and anything out of the normal compared to you guys driving by trying to pick out the collars and numbers in the flock going 50 mph headed straight for a telephone pole?!

All you guys that arent pushing motion must have there wallets pointed toward BF :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know but my birds hardly ever just come straight in. I have not advanced to that level yet. 8)

Seriously though on one of the higdon videos they fly around the spread in one of those homemade paraglider things (the name is escaping me for some reason) and pretty much the only motion you see is the higdon flappers and that crazy awesome floater they make. And those two decoys really move around.

Besides pole kiting (not flagging) I think motion is really over rated especially when killing the big boys. Half the time they land and lay down and just move their heads. Lessers will walk a lot faster feeding like snows do. But even then I have killed a lesser or two with just my big foots and we know what kind of motion they have.

I love the pole kites just because its off the ground and looks like a bird landing in. Other than that motion like decoy brands is up to the waterfowler. You can have awesome success with brand X whether it has motion or not.

Just my :2cents:


----------

